# Peter Stokkebye - Proper English



## Natedogg (Jun 21, 2010)

Now I am piling on. I already had 1 Stokkebye review, so I figured I would put these in as well.

*Description*



> Tobacco selection: The most Latakia of any blend we make combined with old belt Virginias and Orientals for a classic blend.
> Tobacco Cut: Loose cut.
> Tobacco Flavor/Aroma: This distinctive English/Balkan blend produces a variety of flavors in a full-bodied and very distinct blend..


*In the tin*

The only thing I can smell is the Latakia. In the other Stokkebye English blends I can smell the orientals but this one is true to its description.

*In the pipe*

It packs and lights easily. It burns fast and burns right to the bottom with very little grey ash. There is a small amount of bite.

*The experience*

Again, true to its description it is heavy on the Latakia. This is the blend that showed me that I can't handle too much Latakia. If you like English blends with lots of Latakia, this may be for you. For me, it's not something my tastes can handle right now. I can't even really give it a flavor profile because it was just too much for me to put words to.


----------



## mike t (Oct 21, 2008)

too me latakia has a natural unsweetened cocoa and cigarish taste i like it alot but i don't smoke it in alot of pipes because it ghosts the hell out of em.


----------



## cakeanddottle (Mar 14, 2011)

mike t said:


> too me latakia has a natural unsweetened cocoa and cigarish taste i like it alot but i don't smoke it in alot of pipes because it ghosts the hell out of em.


This is an alright smoke, but to me it doesn't display the depth of a more subtle blend. I much prefer 3 oaks syrian.


----------



## Benz_one (Mar 22, 2006)

I agree with all that has been said about this blend. It's very heavy handed with Latakia and one can taste nothing but.

As a newbie pipe guy, I bought a half ounce of this to sample and I do not think I will buy more. 

I will keep an eye out for the 3 oaks Syrian. Thanks for the rec!


----------



## funbags (Jan 19, 2011)

I love the Latikia, If anyone wants to kindly donate what they have left or trade for someting else shoot me a PM.


----------



## JeffinChi (Mar 23, 2011)

funbags said:


> I love the Latikia, If anyone wants to kindly donate what they have left or trade for someting else shoot me a PM.


+1, Proper English was great right out of the bag and drenched with Latikia


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2011)

I love this stuff. Great quality at a bulk price - sure, there are definitely some better English blends out there, and this burns a bit fast, but after smoking a few bowls of it and finding an understanding for the blend, it's my "go to" budget English.


----------

